# suggest any website for braindumps



## muzaffarnaim (Nov 2, 2012)

Dear All,

_[no discussions of illegal activities, i.e. torrents]_

I am ready to spend money .e.g.before I used to use sadikhov where I paid 
membership fee and used to download braindumps and study guides in nominal cost.Please advise andThanks in advance.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

We cannot assist with the use of any illegal methods for obtaining software, please refrain from questions like that. For paid services there is:

[braindump removed]
Transcender IT Certification Prep Training Products - Practice Exams and More
[braindump removed]

Having a certification on your resume may help get an interview but without experience or practical knowledge you won't get very far.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

JMPC, you have accidentally listed two braindumps in your post. Braindumps are illegal collections of questions stolen from the live exam and sold. Microsoft, Cisco, CompTIA, and other certification vendors deem braindumps as resources that enable users to cheat on exams, and if you are suspected of using them, you can be decertified and banned from any further certifications for life. Further, Microsoft has successfully pursued infringement cases against braindump companies. These kind of companies devalue our IT certifications and should not be tolerated.


----------

